# Links > Tutorials >  Ηλιακός Κόμβος Ασύρματου Δικτύου Πατρών how-to Solar-Wind It

## sf1n4k1

Όπως ζητήθηκε..ελπίζω να μην αργήσαμε πολύ..οι φώτος είναι λίγες και θα παραμείνουν λίγες.

Οι πηγές θα αποσταλλούν με πμ στους ενδιαφερόμενους, για να μη κάνουμε και άσκοπες διαφημίσεις.

Ελπίζω αυτό το κάτι διαφορετικό στον ασύρματο κόσμο να σας αρέσει :: 

*Updated* 
Απ το βουνό χύμα..σε οικόπεδο (πρώην κοτέτσι..) κόμβος πια με rb/AP/3bb-links  ::  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn2LBAi4XmA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd-RqfJb ... re=related

To πρώτο solar θα το βρείτε στο pdf  ::

----------


## socrates

Άξιοι! Πραγματικά πολύ καλό!
Κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου μια κατασκευή που συνδύαζε ηλιακή και αιολική γεννήτρια. Ότι πρέπει για απομακρυσμένες συνδέσεις!

----------


## sotirisk

Καταπληκτική δουλειά  ::

----------


## acoul

ζηλεύουμε ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

+++++  ::

----------


## sf1n4k1

Να είστε καλά παίδες..μιας και ξεμείναμε απο project λέμε να βάλουμε μπροστά και την αιολική ενέργεια.Σίγουρα σε παρατεταμένη συννεφιά-κακοκαιρία θα κάνει τους κόμβους μας πιο uptimeD..επειδή οι τιμές είναι τσουχτερές εκεί..κανείς να βοηθήσει ? ::

----------


## gfle

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ +++++++++  ::

----------


## papashark

> Οι πηγές θα αποσταλλούν με πμ στους ενδιαφερόμενους, για να μη κάνουμε και άσκοπες διαφημίσεις.


Σου έχω στείλει ΡΜ, αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να δημοσιεύσεις κα τις πηγές, εδώ άλλωστε άλλοι απλώνουν σεντόνια για να πουλήσουν οι ίδιοι την πραμάτεια τους, στην διαφήμιση θα κολλήσουμε....

----------


## m0bius

Εμένα πάντως θα με είχαν αποκληρώσει/χωρίσει  ::  Congrats congrats! Εντυπωσιακό!

----------


## themaxx

πολύ καλό συγχαρητήρια παιδιά ...  ::

----------


## sf1n4k1

Μπαταρίες, panel, ανεμογεννήτριες, ρυθμιστές φόρτισης βρήκα πολύ καλά, ποιοτικά και σε τιμές άψογες σε σχέση με άλλα γνωστά Ελληνικά μαγαζιά-sites, στον Βλάχο, στην Πάτρα τηλ 2610 339130. Επίσης έχω βρεί καλές τιμές αλλά δυστηχώς δεν τα αποστέλει, σε ναυτιλιακά είδη για panel μόνο η ανεμογεννήτρια τηλ 210-4177020 marina stores

Το routerboard μπορείς να το βρείς στα γνωστά μαγαζιά που θα ξέρεις aerial.net , linkshop.gr , priveshop.gr με φτηνότερο σήμερα που μιλάμε στο rb..το 1ο

----------


## korkakak

Επισης υπάρχει και αυτό βέβαια δεν εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία του ασύρματου δικτύου πατρών αποτελεί μέρος (άλλου) ασύρματου δικτύου : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spidernet . Η πρώτη μας διάταξη είχε και ανεμογεννητρια handmade η οποία δεν άντξε τα στατικά φορτία (λύγισε ο σωλήνας στον οποίο την είχαμε στερεώσει).

----------


## sf1n4k1

korki σας αναφέρω, δεν ήξερα οτι είχατε κάνει thread στη wiki  ::

----------


## KYROS

Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά από την Πάτρα για την υπομονή τους και την επιμονή τους.

Μια και μοναδική παρατήρηση ώμος 
Θα μπορούσαν στην αρχή του project να το έχουν δημοσιεύσει εδώ ώστε με τις τεχνικές γνώσεις των παιδιών του forum να γλίτωναν από χρόνο, κόπο , και κόστος.

----------


## sf1n4k1

Όντως Kyros, αν και έχω μια παρατήρηση για αυτό..στο thread που αναφέρθηκε ο ηλιακός κόμβος και ήταν το έναυσμα για να ξεκινήσω το how-to είδα και πολλές αμπελοφιλοσοφίες που απέχουν απ την πραγματικότητα και το κόστος θα είχε διπλασιαστεί/τριπλασιαστεί αν τις ακούγαμε.

Επίσης το να το ξεκινήσουμε απο το 0, χωρίς γνώσεις για τίποτα, μας έκανε ναι μεν να χαλάσουμε 100-200Ευρώ παραπάνω + χρόνο/κόπο..αλλά μάθαμε την αλήθεια και ζήσαμε την πραγματικότητα της υλόποιησης ενός τέτοιου project..αλλά και πραγματικής γνώσης στην πράξη και όχι στη θεωρία.

----------


## KYROS

Αυτό είναι σωστό
Από τα λάθη μαθαίνεις περισσότερο, και έτσι αποκτάς εμπειρία…
Σου μιλά ένας έμπειρος που έχει κάνει πολλά λάθη
 ::

----------


## Pyros

Πολλά μπράβοοοοοοο  ::   ::   ::  
Πάντα τέτοια. Αντε γιατί αρκετό καιρό είχαμε να ακούσουμε νέα από την Πάτρα 

Και που να κάνουμε και κανα LINK με την Πάτρα με τον τρόπο που δείχνουν τα παιδιά!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## sf1n4k1

Kyros : έτσι είναι..μόνο με λάθη μαθαίνεις.

Pyros : πόσα βουνά μακρυά είναι το Πάτρα-Αθήνα..για πάμε σιγά σιγά.. ::

----------


## Pyros

Θα πρέπει απο Πάρνηθα (εκεί υπάρχει ήδη κόμβος του AWMN!!!) να πάμε Ξυλόκαστρο μετά απέναντι Παλαιοπλάτανο και μετά Πάτρα.
Δηλαδή τέσσερα hops!! (εμείς αυτό είχαμε κάνει παλαιότερα στο σταθμό που εργάζομαι)

----------


## dti

Συγχαρητήρια για την εξαιρετική προσπάθεια, την υπομονή και επιμονή σας!!!

Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι (Ιούνιος) είχαμε μελετήσει κι εμείς μια ανάλογη εγκατάσταση (σκεπτόμασταν για τον κόμβο στο Πολυδένδρι, καθώς η Πάρνηθα ήταν ...πολύ μακριά και ο john70 άφαντος).
Ο johns (eviawind) είχε πάρει προσφορά με κόστος κάπου 2300 ευρώ από συνεργαζόμενο με την εταιρία στην οποία εργάζεται έμπορο. Η προσφορά περιελάμβανε συνδυασμό φωτοβολταϊκών, μπαταριών και ανεμογεννήτριας ικανό να τροφοδοτεί επί 4 τουλάχιστον ημέρες ένα routerboard βάσει στατιστικών κλιματολογικών συνθηκών.
Ο Γιάννης (johns) ασχολείται με τις ανεμογεννήτριες της ΔΕΗ (...και δεν είναι ο μόνος εδώ μέσα...)  ::  οπότε υπάρχει αρκετή τεχνογνωσία διαθέσιμη (πόσο μάλλον για τις πιο απλές ανεμογεννήτριες που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε για τις δικές μας ανάγκες). 

Τότε δεν προχωρήσαμε καθώς είχαμε κρίνει οτι το κόστος ήταν αρκετά μεγάλο και παράλληλα δεν είχαμε εξασφαλίσει κάποια άδεια για την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού. Μετά που μάθαμε οτι θα στηνόταν τελικά ο κόμβος πάνω στην Πάρνηθα, εγκαταλείψαμε εντελώς την ιδέα...
Ωστόσο, καλό είναι να αρχίσει και πάλι ένα ανάλογο project αξιοποιώντας την εμπειρία και την τεχνογνωσία που υπάρχει πλέον ελαχιστοποιώντας ταυτόχρονα το κόστος.

----------


## sokratisg

Παιδιά μπράβο! Μου ανοίξατε τα μάτια σε κάτι το ανάλογο που πολύ πιθανό να κάνω στο Αγρίνιο!  ::   ::  

Το κείμενο είναι φοβερό! Σε μερικά σημεία είναι λες και διαβάζεις χιουμοριστική ιστορία.  ::   ::  

Και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## dti

Αυτές τις μέρες (23-26 Νοεμβρίου) διοργανώνεται στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο της Helexpo στην Κηφισίας η 1η Έκθεση ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ 2006 - Μορφές και Διαχείριση Ενέργειας. 
Θα περάσω αύριο μια βόλτα να δω τί υπάρχει από φωτοβολταϊκά και ανεμογεννήτριες σε προσιτές τιμές.

----------


## sf1n4k1

> .. οπότε υπάρχει αρκετή τεχνογνωσία διαθέσιμη (πόσο μάλλον για τις πιο απλές ανεμογεννήτριες που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε για τις δικές μας ανάγκες). 
> 
> ..Ωστόσο, καλό είναι να αρχίσει και πάλι ένα ανάλογο project αξιοποιώντας την εμπειρία και την τεχνογνωσία που υπάρχει πλέον ελαχιστοποιώντας ταυτόχρονα το κόστος.


Εμείς είμαστε ήδη σε κατάσταση "ψάχνουμε φτερωτή" θα ήθελα όποιος γνωρίζει να μας πει : τι θα ήταν καλύτερο για μοτερ, ώστε χωρίς πολύ αντίσταση να παράγει το περισσότερο ρεύμα στις χαμηλότερες στροφές.




> ..σε κάτι το ανάλογο που πολύ πιθανό να κάνω στο Αγρίνιο!


Γύρνα και μια κεραία προς Πάτρα, ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι γίνεται.. :: 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια, είμαι στη διαθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια.

----------


## DragonFighter

Μπράβο παιδιά!! Πάντα τέτοια!!  :: 
Χρονοβόρο και πολυδάπανο το χόμπυ μας τελικά.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Όντως Kyros, αν και έχω μια παρατήρηση για αυτό..στο thread που αναφέρθηκε ο ηλιακός κόμβος και ήταν το έναυσμα για να ξεκινήσω το how-to είδα και πολλές αμπελοφιλοσοφίες που απέχουν απ την πραγματικότητα και το κόστος θα είχε διπλασιαστεί/τριπλασιαστεί αν τις ακούγαμε.
> 
> Επίσης το να το ξεκινήσουμε απο το 0, χωρίς γνώσεις για τίποτα, μας έκανε ναι μεν να χαλάσουμε 100-200Ευρώ παραπάνω + χρόνο/κόπο..αλλά μάθαμε την αλήθεια και ζήσαμε την πραγματικότητα της υλόποιησης ενός τέτοιου project..αλλά και πραγματικής γνώσης στην πράξη και όχι στη θεωρία.


Τεράστια κουβέντα...  ::   ::   ::  

εεεεεπ μας πήραν χαμπάρ...  ::   ::

----------


## sf1n4k1

::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μπράβο και από εμένα παίδες.
Βάλτε και άλλο ένα κυκλωματάκι με ανεμογενήτρια και θα είστε
πάντα UpTime !  ::

----------


## sf1n4k1

Any help? :: 

Moter?

Έχω αρκετά step motors απο εκτυπωτές παλιούς laser αλλά νομίζω οτι παράγουν AC και όχι DC. Βγάζουν 6 pins και ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει που και πώς θα πάρω DC.  :: 

Πάνω κάτω το στήσιμο φτερωτής και βασης αλλά και πίσω φτερού..το έχουμε σκεφτεί.

----------


## johns

Ένα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου 12v είναι ότι πρέπει είναι και δοκιμασμένο το σύστημα αυτό, βαλε και το σύστημα του ελεγκτή φορτίσεως από το αυτοκίνητο και είσαι οκ.

θέλει μόνο μια πατέντα με τροχαλία για να πιάσει τις 1000 στροφές/λεπτό για να έχει την κατάλληλη απόδοση, ίσως στο όλο σύστημα να θέλει μετά και περισσότερες μπαταρίες για καλύτερη αυτονομία

το κόστος κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες πέφτει δραματικά από τα 2300 euro που περιέγραψε ο Δαμιανός, και καλό θα ήταν να έβαζε και τις προδιαγραφές του συστήματος, π.χ. το πιο σημαντικό αυτονομία
ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι η αυτονομία του συστήματος είναι 4 ημέρες χωρίς αέρα και χωρίς ήλιο 

διαβάζοντας και την περιγραφή τον υλικών, αυτό το σύστημα για να δουλέψει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα θέλει:

1 panel ακόμη 
3 μπαταρίες ακόμη
Και μια Α/Γ η (δυναμό αυτοκινήτου) 
Και θα έχετε και 2 ημέρες αυτονομία 


Μπράβο και από εμένα παιδιά

----------


## nektariosko

> Εμείς είμαστε ήδη σε κατάσταση "ψάχνουμε φτερωτή" θα ήθελα όποιος γνωρίζει να μας πει : τι θα ήταν καλύτερο για μοτερ, ώστε χωρίς πολύ αντίσταση να παράγει το περισσότερο ρεύμα στις χαμηλότερες στροφές.


 εχω κανει τετοια κατασκευη στην πατρα.....θα παθεις πλακα!!!
θα βρεις εναν ανεμιστηρα (βαντιλατερ απο ψυγειο)σιδερενιο απο σκαπτικο μηχανημα...ειναι μεγαλος...(εγω βρηκα απο cat "τσαπα") θα κανεις προεκταση τις πτερωτες.θα σου πω στο τηλ. που θα βρεις μια συσκευη η οποια κανει ο ελικας μια στροφη επανω και δινει 4 κατω.κατω βαζεις εναν ροτορα και ενα δυναμο αυτοκινητου...βαζεις 2 μπαταριες αυτοκινητου σε μια συγκεκριμενη διαταξη και εχεις ρευμα......εχεις πμ για λεπτομερεις.

ΥΓ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΞΕΙ Η ΠΤΕΡΩΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ 1χ4 ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΤΟΡΝΑΔΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΒΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΦΛΟΝ.ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΠΟΥ 180-200 ΕΥΡΩ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ.....
Tο επομενο Σ/Κ θα ειμαι πατρα και συγκεκριμενα στο δελβιτσι.....στο παναχαικο εκει ειναι και η κατασκευη  ::

----------


## dti

> Αυτές τις μέρες (23-26 Νοεμβρίου) διοργανώνεται στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο της Helexpo στην Κηφισίας η 1η Έκθεση ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ 2006 - Μορφές και Διαχείριση Ενέργειας. 
> Θα περάσω αύριο μια βόλτα να δω τί υπάρχει από φωτοβολταϊκά και ανεμογεννήτριες σε προσιτές τιμές.


Πήγα και μάζεψα αρκετό υλικό, κυρίως για φωτοβολταϊκά. Υπήρχαν μερικά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα panels σε ειδικές μετακινούμενες βάσεις που "παρακολουθούν" την πορεία του ήλιου, κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, οπότε πετυχαίνουν αυξημένη παραγωγή κατά 35-40%.

Κάποιες ανεμογεννήτριες (έτοιμες), αυτοδιαγειρόμενες, με δυνατότητα παραγωγής μέχρι 1000 Ah το 24ωρο, στοίχιζαν κάπου 700 ευρώ.

Τέλος, βρήκα και 2-3 εταιρίες που ασχολούνται με επαγγελματικών προδιοαγραφών κατασκευές πυλώνων, ιστών, πύργων για κάθε τηλεπικοινωνιακή ανάγκη.

----------


## antony++

Τον τελευταίο καιρό κάνω μια σχετική έρευνα. Έχουν αρκετό ενδιαφέρον τα φωτοβολταϊκά. Βρήκα και αυτό (για τους DIY τύπους):

http://www.solorb.com/elect/solarcirc/spc2/index.html

Θέλει ορισμένες μετατροπές μπορεί να ταιριάξει ακριβώς στις ανάγκες ενός ασύρματου router. Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι το κύκλωμα προστασίας που έχει (αν πέσει η τάση της μπαταρίας κάτω από ένα όριο κλείνει τη συσκευή συνδεδεμένη στο load) δεν ξανανοίγει, παρά μόνο με ένα διακοπτάκι: "when the LVD circuit shuts off, it stays off until it is manually turned back on".

Λέω να το φτιάξω και να το δοκιμάσω, όχι τόσο για να μπει στη ταράτσα, αλλά από απλό ενδιαφέρον...  ::  Έχω κάποιες αλλαγές ήδη στο μυαλό μου και σκέφτομαι η φόρτιση της μπαταρίας να γίνεται όπως στο "Micro M+" που έχει το handbook του ARRL. Αν κάποιος ξέρει για κάποιο καλύτερο σχέδιο, please pm.  ::

----------


## sf1n4k1

Johns : Όταν λες δυναμό?Μίζας?Υαλοκαθαριστήρων?η το δυναμό που παράγει το ρέυμα?Μίζα και υαλοκαθαρηστήρα έχω αλλά θέλουν δύναμη για να γυρίσουν..εγώ σκέφτομαι για φτερωτή max διαμέτρου 50-70cm. 

Nektarie : γιατί όχι να μη το δούμε.. :: 

Dti : το υλικό και extra φτηνές πηγές σίγουρα θα μας ενδιέφεραν όλους.

Antony..τσάμπα χρόνος και χρήμα για 30-35Ε που κάνει ένας charge controller 5amp ο οποίος ανάβει και automatic και manual με jumper. Αν το φτιάξεις, δες και την καταναλωσή του..ένας charge του εμπορίου καιει και 4mA μόνο  ::

----------


## EOS

Μπράβο παιδιά, φοβερή δουλειά!!!

Όσον αφορά τα κόστη, δείτε παρακάτω (ίσως ενα καλό μέσα στα πολλά άσχημα...)


===========================================
Η εισηγητική έκθεση στο σ/ν για τη φορολογική μεταρρύθμιση
Πέμπτη, 23 Νοεμβρίου 2006 15:10
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redirst ... id=1269012

Άρθρο 2

Εκπτώσεις δαπανών από το εισόδημα


2. Με την παράγραφο 2 του άρθρου αυτού επεκτείνεται η έκπτωση από το εισόδημα του φορολογουμένου ποσοστού 20% της δαπάνης εγκατάστασης φυσικού αερίου και στη δαπάνη εγκατάστασης του συστήματος τηλεθέρμανσης, με σκοπό την προώθηση της χρήσης αυτού του συστήματος θερμικής ενέργειας για τη θέρμανση των σπιτιών, με όλα τα ευεργετικά και περιβαλλοντικά αποτελέσματα. *Επίσης επεκτείνεται και στη δαπάνη για αγορά αποκεντρωμένων συστημάτων παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που βασίζονται σε Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας, όπως οι μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες, καθώς επίσης και για τη συμπαραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού και ψύξης – θέρμανσης με χρήση φυσικού αερίου ή ανανεώσιμων πηγών*, καθώς και για τη θερμομόνωση σε κτίρια που ήδη υπάρχουν.

Σκοπός των προτεινόμενων ρυθμίσεων είναι να προωθηθούν οι εναλλακτικές μορφές ενέργειας στην κοινωνία μας τόσο για περιβαλλοντικούς όσο και οικονομικούς λόγους.
===============================================

----------


## johns

Νομίζω ότι η μίζα με το δυναμό είναι το ίδιο αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος καλλίτερα να ρωτήσεις ένα ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκίνητου να σου πει σίγουρα 

Όσο για τα φτερά θα μπορούσες να πάρεις από μια εταιρία που έχει μικρές Α/Γ και να ζητήσεις τα φτερά σαν ανταλλακτικό και μόνο και να πάρεις 3 

Η διάμετρο τον φτερών είναι σίγουρα πιο μεγάλη 

Καλή συνέχεια. 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nektariosko

> Νομίζω ότι η μίζα με το δυναμό είναι το ίδιο αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος καλλίτερα να ρωτήσεις ένα ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκίνητου να σου πει σίγουρα 
> 
> Όσο για τα φτερά θα μπορούσες να πάρεις από μια εταιρία που έχει μικρές Α/Γ και να ζητήσεις τα φτερά σαν ανταλλακτικό και μόνο και να πάρεις 3 
> 
> Η διάμετρο τον φτερών είναι σίγουρα πιο μεγάλη 
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια.


η μιζα παιρνει ρευμα για να γυρισει.....δεν δινει..πχ στο αμαξι εαν μεινει η μπαταρια δεν μιζαρει  ::  
οσο για τα φτερα η προεκταση θα του ερθει πολυ πιο φθηνα και θα τα φτιαξει οσο μεγαλα θελει  ::

----------


## sf1n4k1

EOS κάτι είναι και αυτό..δε μου το λέγατε να το περάσω στα έξοδα? ::

----------


## EOS

> EOS κάτι είναι και αυτό..δε μου το λέγατε να το περάσω στα έξοδα?


Αυτό υποθέτω θα ισχύει από τις επόμενες φορολογικές δηλώσεις...οπότε έχεις χρόνο αν πήρες αποδείξεις...  ::

----------


## mount

Ρίξτε μια ματιά και σ΄αυτό το site: http://www.anemos.page.tl

----------


## sf1n4k1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn2LBAi4XmA

Updated..με handmade ανεμογεννήτρια. Όσοι ψάχνετε το πως θα τροφοδοτήσετε απομακρυσμένους κόμβους θα βρείτε ενδιαφέρον το video. Η υλοποίηση έχει αλλάξει πολλές φορές ενώ η camera ήταν για να πέρνουμε μετρήσεις. Αναλυτικά οι εργατομήνες στο http://forum.pwmn.net/viewtopic.php?t=233  :: 

sticky θα γίνουμε? ::  Μετά το 1ο wireless της Ελλάδας η Πάτρα πρωτοπορεί και στο 1ο green wireless της Ελλάδας ::

----------


## dti

> *sticky θα γίνουμε?* Μετά το 1ο wireless της Ελλάδας η Πάτρα πρωτοπορεί και στο 1ο green wireless της Ελλάδας


*Must* θα έλεγα!
Σίγουρα η εμπειρία που έχεις αποκτήσει είναι εξαιρετικά πολύτιμη για ανάλογα projects.

----------


## acoul

leaders !! να μαθαίναμε εδώ τα Αθηναία από το team work σας ... ζηλεύω !!

----------


## simfun

Συγχαρητήρια!! Φοβερή δουλειά...

----------


## KYROS

::  
Πολύ ωραίο, φαίνεται πως υπάρχει διάθεση…
Ίσος θα πρέπει μόνο να τα μαζέψεις (είναι λίγο χύμα)

----------


## sf1n4k1

Σας ευχαριστώ, 

Το μάζεμα είναι κάτι σχετικό, ουσιαστικά μαζεμένο είναι απλά όταν μπήκε το gsm switch και η camera ήταν λίγο χύμα γιατί προτίμισα να τα βάλω σε ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα μπαταριών ώστε η μεγάλη κατανάλωση της κάμερας να μην επηρεάζει τον κόμβο (παρόλο που αναβοσβήνει με το κινητό). Στο 2ο video θα είναι πιο μαζεμένα και ο πύργος θα έχει ψηλώσει 2χ3μ ακόμα  ::  

Μέσα στο κουτάκι με τα amperometra βρίσκεται ο charge controller και παίρνουμε μετρήσεις παραγωγής, κατανάλωσης και τάσης. Η μεγάλη μπαταρία 105Ah είναι αυτή που μας δίνει αυτονομία και 4 μέρες χωρίς ήλιο/αέρα. Ουσιαστικά η επόμενη κίνηση μετά το "ψήλωμα" του πύργου, είναι η έυρεση ενός καλού μοτέρ για την ανεμογεννήτρια της οποίας η παραγωγή είναι 10Watt και μπορώ να πω οτι δίνει πολύ συχνά ρεύμα στο κύκλωμα  ::  Θα κάνω και μια παρουσίαση για το πως έφτιαξα τα φτερά και πως μετά απο 2-3 σπασμένα κατέληξα στην διάταξη που αντέχει σε ισχυρούς ανέμους  ::

----------


## acoul

πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και η προσπάθεια και το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## simfun

Τα ηλιακά σίγουρα θα σας κόστισαν αρκετά έτσι? Υπάρχει κάποια πρόχειρη εκτίμηση? Επιδοτείστε από κάποιον φορέα?

----------


## sf1n4k1

350E/50Watt για κάτι πραγματικά αξιόλογο σε panel (είναι ακριβό κομμάτι). Οι ανεμογεννήτριες απ την άλλη πλησιάζουν το κόστος του πετρελαίου απ ότι διαβάζω σε παραγωγή ενέργειας και σύντομα θα το ανταγωνίζονται μια χαρά όσο και αν χαλάει τα αμερικανάκια. Μια ανεμογεννήτρια 350W έχει πέσει στα 800Ε. Συνδυασμός των 2 τεχνολογιών είναι η πιο αξιόπιστη λύση για οποιαδήποτε υλοποίηση. Επιδότηση όχι δεν υπάρχει εκτός αν φτιάξεις πάρκο για να τροφοδοτείς τη ΔΕΗ αν και το κατάργησαν. Φοροαπαλαγή υπάρχει για ιδιώτες που περνάνε συστήματα ΑΠΕ στα έξοδα τους. Η χώρα μας έχει φτάσει το 6.7% της συνολικής ενέργειας να παράγεται απο ΑΠΕ. Μαζί με το solar μου 6.700001%  ::

----------


## sf1n4k1

Πάνω στο θέμα για τον πύργο και όχι για το solar. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για τη νομιμότητα του? Το fek νομιμοποίησης κεραιοσυστημάτων μιλάει για μονοσωλήνιο 4μ απ το ψηλότερο σημείο του κτηρίου. Όταν δεν υπάρχει κτήριο αλλά οικόπεδο σκέτο χωρίς καν ρεύμα?Όταν οι άνεμοι της περιοχής δεν επιτρέπουν έναν απλό ιστό?Αν ξέρει κανείς κάτι ας μ ενημερώσει για να κάνω τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες  ::  Εγώ σε περίπτωση που με ρωτήσει κάποιος θα πώ οτι είναι 3ς μονοσωλήνιοι (όσα και τα ifs) και όχι τρισωλήνιος πύργος  ::  Απλά τους ένωσα για στήριξη..(στα παράλογα της Ελλάδας μόνο παράλογα απαντάς) . Δύο μηχανικούς έχω ρωτήσει για το θέμα "πύργο" έστω και 4μ σε σπίτι και κανείς δεν ήξερε να μου πει τι πρέπει να κάνω για να είμαι νόμιμος ή για το αν είναι νόμιμο κάτι τέτοιο. Σε 2 απ τους κόμβους μου εκ των οποίων ο ένας είναι το solar..απλός ιστός είναι ρίσκο να κοπεί απ τις εντάσεις των ανέμων ακόμα και το καλοκαίρι ειδικά αν μπουν πιάτα.

----------


## Vigor

> Το fek νομιμοποίησης κεραιοσυστημάτων μιλάει για μονοσωλήνιο *4μ απ το ψηλότερο σημείο του κτηρίου*.


Το ΦΕΚ μιλάει για 4m από το *ανώτατο σημείο στήριξης* (την πιο πάνω βάση στήριξης του ιστού).

----------


## sf1n4k1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sf1n4k1
> 
> Το fek νομιμοποίησης κεραιοσυστημάτων μιλάει για μονοσωλήνιο *4μ απ το ψηλότερο σημείο του κτηρίου*.
> 
> 
> Το ΦΕΚ μιλάει για 4m από το *ανώτατο σημείο στήριξης* (την πιο πάνω βάση στήριξης του ιστού).


Άρα όταν κάποιος έχει στηρίξει έναν ηλιακό στο δώμα πάνω..εγώ θεωρώ πάνω απο το δώμα το ανώτατο σημείο στήριξης ιστού και στήνω δίπλα του..αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που μ ενδιαφέρει. Το ΦΕΚ δε μιλάει για την ασφάλεια και δε μπορούμε σε όλα τα σημεία της Ελλάδας να έχουμε τον ίδιο ιστό και την ίδια στήριξη αν πρόκειται για πιάτα. Εγώ μιλάω για πύργο και οικόπεδο..έδαφος δηλαδή..εκει πάλι 4μ είναι?Ο πύργος πως παρουσιάζεται-νομιμοποιείται?Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sf1n4k1
> 
> ...


Αγνόησε το ΦΕΚ  ::  

Φτιάξε τον πύργο σου, και στερέωσε το πιάτο σε ένα σωλήνα 1 μέτρου ύψους που πιάνετε επάνω στον πύργο, θα είσαι πάντα κάτω από τα 4 μέτρα ύψος, και επάνω σε μονοσωλήνιο ιστό  :: 

Εφόσον έχει στήσει σε χωράφι, τα πράγματα είναι παντελώς διαφορετικά. 

Το ανώτατο ύψος εξαρτάται από τους πολεοδομικούς κανονισμούς και από τους περιορισμούς της ΥΠΑ. Αμα ψάξεις στην αδειοδότηση κατασκευής κεραιών στην στεριά θα βρεις αρκετά πράγματα για την κατασκευή πύργων εκτός κτυρίων. Απαραίτητες προυποθέσεις αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι το ο πύργος να είναι στημένος σε απόσταση από την άκρη του οικοπέδου μεγαλύτερη από το ύψος του (κοινώς άμα πέσει να πέσει μέσα και όχι απ' έξω), να υπάρχει περιορισμός πρόσβασης στον χώρο του οικοπέδου (συρματόπλεγμα κοινώς), και για το ύψος κάτι θυμάμαι για 16 ή 25 μέτρα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## sf1n4k1

Πολύ ενθαρυντικός papashark, ευχαριστώ!
Ο πύργος είναι στημένος ήδη αν δεις το 1ο post και το video. Απλά επειδή θέλω να τον ψηλώσω κ άλλο φοβόμουν τους γείτονες. Είναι φραγμένος και δε θα περάσει το ύψος των 7.5-9 μέτρων + τον ιστό απο εκεί και πάνω 1-2μ. Αν πέσει θα πέσει μέσα στο οικόπεδο.

----------


## Dibidais

παιδιά δεν κάνουμε μια ομαδική παραγγελια Air X 400 είναι τρομερές μαζί με τα παρελκόμενα τους ρυθμιστές φόρτισης μπαταρίες βαθιάς εκφόρτισης τέτοια όμορφα πράγματα.

----------


## socrates

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A35IgpkPshY

----------


## Dibidais

Δες και αυτό
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz_4XLydDLk

----------


## lakis

Είχα αναφερθεί και παλαιά στο θέμα. Μια αξιόπιστη λύση για κατασκευή ενός αυτόνομου συστήματος κοστίζει. 
Υπάρχει μόνο μία λύση για να πέσει το κόστος. Κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας. Δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο φαίνεται.
Βέβαια κάποια κομμάτια είναι προτιμότερο να τα αγοράσει κανείς όπως τα πτερύγια και τον ρυθμιστή τάσης.
Αυτό αποτελεί χόμπυ για πολλούς στο εξωτερικό. Μέχρι και σχέδια πουλάνε.
Θα προτιμούσα καθέτου άξονα μιάς και είναι ευκολότερη η κατασκευή, ή στήριξη με μία υποχώρηση βέβαια στην απόδοση.
Η ανεμογεννήτρια πρέπει να συνδιαστεί με φ/β για να εξασφαλιστεί η αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του συστήματος. 
Αυτό ακριβώς είναι ο υβριδικός σταθμός.
Στην ελλάδα έγινε ένας από τους πρώτους τέτοιους σταθμούς στη νήσο Κύθνο. Για κάποιες ώρες μάλιστα έθεσε τον συμβατικό σταθμό εκτός.

----------


## Dibidais

κοίτα στην κω όπου μένω φυσάει συνεχεια και εκτος από αυτό εκεί που θα εγκατασταθεί το σύστημα είναι 430 μετρα υψόμετρο εκεί δεν σταματάει. ζήτησα από το επαρχείο τις κω στατιστικά ανεμων τον τελευταίον 5 ετών αλλα απότι θυμάμαι φυσάει πάντα δεν σταματάει.

----------


## sf1n4k1

> Είχα αναφερθεί και παλαιά στο θέμα. Μια αξιόπιστη λύση για κατασκευή ενός αυτόνομου συστήματος κοστίζει. 
> Υπάρχει μόνο μία λύση για να πέσει το κόστος. Κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας. Δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο φαίνεται.
> Βέβαια κάποια κομμάτια είναι προτιμότερο να τα αγοράσει κανείς όπως τα πτερύγια και τον ρυθμιστή τάσης.
> Αυτό αποτελεί χόμπυ για πολλούς στο εξωτερικό. Μέχρι και σχέδια πουλάνε.
> Θα προτιμούσα καθέτου άξονα μιάς και είναι ευκολότερη η κατασκευή, ή στήριξη με μία υποχώρηση βέβαια στην απόδοση.
> Η ανεμογεννήτρια πρέπει να συνδιαστεί με φ/β για να εξασφαλιστεί η αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του συστήματος. 
> Αυτό ακριβώς είναι ο υβριδικός σταθμός.
> Στην ελλάδα έγινε ένας από τους πρώτους τέτοιους σταθμούς στη νήσο Κύθνο. Για κάποιες ώρες μάλιστα έθεσε τον συμβατικό σταθμό εκτός.


http://forum.pwmn.net/viewtopic.php?f=4 ... a&start=60

Δες την κατασκευή της ανεμογεννήτριας. Τα φτερά έγιναν απο έναν πλαστικό χοντρό σωλήνα και ένα dremel..ένας σωλήνας σου δίνει 6 πτερύγια όπου τα βάζεις είτε διπλά είτε κρατάς τα μισά για spare. Η φτερωτή είναι το πιο έυκολο πράγμα και με 3 αντιριδακια απο πίσω στη βάση γίνονται σκυλιά. Τα δικά μου έχουν αντέξει σε ανέμους και 10 μποφόρ καθώς με τον πλαστικό σωλήνα έχουν και ελαστικότητα, συγκεκριμένα μπορούν να λυγίσουν σε ορθή γωνία χωρίς καν να σπάσουν.

Το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι είναι το moter (που να δίνει ρεύμα της προκοπής) και η προσαρμογή του που θέλει τορναδόρο..η πατέντα itmy να περνάει το ρέυμα μέσα απο το ρουλεμάν με ένα stereo jack για να μη κόβεται το καλόδιο όταν γυρίζει γύρω απ τον αξονά της, είναι επίσης must.

----------


## simfun

Η πατέντα itmy πως ακριβώς "παίζει"? Δε φαίνεται καθαρά από τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## sf1n4k1

Μέσα στο ρουλεμάν έχουμε προσαρμόσει ένα stereo jack θυλικό οπου κουμπώνει πάνω του ένα αρσενικό stereo jack. Μπορεί να γυρίζει το ένα μέσα στο άλλο άνετα και να περνάει μια χαρά το ρεύμα χωρίς να μπερδεύει το καλόδιο.

----------


## simfun

Kαλή σκέψη  ::  Με τον καιρό όμως δεν θα ανοίξει το θηλυκό?

----------


## sf1n4k1

Μέταλο είναι..σφινομένο μέσα σε μέταλο..παίζει 7 μήνες τώρα χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## simfun

Για την ανεμογεννήτρια, χρησιμοποιήτε διαφορετικό (ειδικό) charge controller από ότι για τα ηλιακά?

----------


## sf1n4k1

> Για την ανεμογεννήτρια, χρησιμοποιήτε διαφορετικό (ειδικό) charge controller από ότι για τα ηλιακά?


Όχι στόν ίδιο charge controller είναι αφού η συνολική ισχύς σε Α δεν ξεπερνάει μαζί με τα φβ τα 5 :: 

Και ένα πιο πρόσφατο video με τις αλλαγές σε ύψος : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd-RqfJbFZg

----------


## simfun

Έχω διαβάσει σε σχετικό forum ότι οι απλοί solar controllers δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται για wind generators, αφού στις πολλές στροφές ανεβαίνει πολύ η τάση (ίσως και πάνω από 25V) και μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στη γεννήτρια (overspinning, κτλ). Ειδικότερα χρησιμοποιούν dump load controllers.

----------


## sf1n4k1

Οι ανεμογεννήτριες του εμπορίου παίζουν 12-24V και πάνε και 48 κτλ οι πιο μεγάλες (και DC και AC) αλλά με ρύθμιση (δηλαδή κατόπιν επιλογής)..αν γινόταν αυτό που λες θα είχαμε όντως πρόβλημα. Αλλά δε γίνεται ούτε στις ανεμογεννήτριες του εμπορίου ούτε στην ιδιοκατασκευή της δικής μας η οποία όσες στροφές και αν πάρει δε περνά τα 22V. Λάθος λοιπόν αυτό που διάβασες στο forum. Ναι ανεβάζουν V ανάλογα με τις στροφές αλλά δεν είναι εκθετικό αυτό. Η επιλογή του moter έχει και κάποιο τέρμα πχ max 3000rpm= 30V 1A. Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι στις 4000rpm θα βγάλει 40V και 1.25Α  ::

----------


## simfun

Εξαρτάται από το μοτέρ. Αν βάλεις μοτέρ που σου δίνει τα 12V στις 300 στροφές/λεπτό, άνετα φτάνεις τα 48V στις 1200 στροφές/λεπτό.

----------


## sf1n4k1

Αν βρεις μοτέρ που να σου δίνει 12V στις 300 στροφές και να μπορούν να το γυρνάνε φτερά 50cm πες μου και εμένα..και μετα βγάζω άκρη με τον charge controller  ::  Ακόμα και τέτοιο μοτερ πάντως θα τερματίζει κάπου..

----------


## simfun

Θεωρητικά το καλύτερο μοτέρ για λειτουργία σε μέτριους ανέμους και αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν οι περισσότεροι σε ιδιοκατασκευές. Το βρίσκεις άνετα στο ebay.
Εδώ και τα specs από δοκιμές:

http://www.tlgwindpower.com/Ametek30data.htm

----------


## sf1n4k1

Το καλύτερο είναι σχετικό. Με τι φτερά ξεκινάει αυτό και με τι άνεμο...εμείς έχουμε ένα μοτερ απο laser εκτυπωτή που βγάζει AC και με μετατροπή το κάνουμε DC. Γυρνάει για πλάκα αλλά δίνει 15W max. Τα μεγαλύτερα φτερά καθώς ξεκίνησα με 80cm φτερό έχουν δύναμη να γυρίσουν και μοτερ μίζας..αλλά σπάνε για πλάκα ενώ θέλουν πολύ καλή στήριξη..έχω καταλήξει στα 40-45cm με μια αντιρήδα πίσω τους και τα έχω τεστάρει και σε ανέμους 10 μποφόρ. Με μοτερ δεν έχω ψαχτεί ακόμα..ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω ενα treadmil. 

Μίλησα με άνθρωπο που φτιάχνει πηνία και είδα διάφορα μοτερ..που έβγαζαν και με λίγες στροφές πολλά V αλλά δε γύρναγαν με τίποτα..το καλύτερο που είδα ήταν επιταχυντής στροφών που έχουν οι ανεμογεννήτριες μέσα αλλά αυτό άντε να το φτιάξεις. 

Με το που θα δοκιμάσω άλλο μοτερ θα σ ενημερώσω.

----------


## simfun

Με φτερά 50cm γυρνάει μια χαρά. Αν βρεθείς Αθήνα pm  ::

----------


## sf1n4k1

Έγινε..

Το ίδιο αν βρεθείς Πάτρα  ::  Αν έχεις άκρη για μοτερ εκτός e-bay..ψάχνω μήπως πετάξω το rb και βάλω pc  :: 

edit: Αυτά τα ametek moter ψάχνοντας τα με τον itmy παρατηρήσαμε οτι είναι με καρβουνάκια..άρα θέλουμε ανταλακτικά η κάτι χωρίς καρβουνάκια που θα χαλάνε.

----------


## ice

Παιδες υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα να ξεκινησουμε καμια ομαδικη παραγγελια για ολοκληρωμενο φωτοβολταικο συστημα ?

----------

